# drucker schwierigkeiten



## KatharinaAnastasia (15 Januar 2010)

hallo

Weis gehört nicht unbedingt in dieses Forum, aber ich brauche hilfe

Ich soll einen hpDrucker Serie 3940 installieren habe mir auch brav die instalationssoftware vom internet herunter geladen und jetzt möcht er ständig eine unirs.dll von pdl_lang datei 

Weis jemand was das ist? Was er will?
Danke


----------



## gravieren (16 Januar 2010)

Hi

Hast du es von hier geladen  ?
Richtiges Betriebssystem ?

Suche doch mal nach der Datei, ich denke, du hast diese bereits
auf deinem Rechner.


----------



## Question_mark (18 Januar 2010)

*Tippfehler oder was ?? ...*

Hallo,



			
				KatharinaAnastasia schrieb:
			
		

> unirs.dll



Ich denke mal, Du meinst eigentlich "Unires.DLL", dann macht Deine Frage mehr Sinn in Bezug auf Druckertreiber ...

Und wenn Du mal nach Unires.dll googelst wirst Du von Antworten regelrecht erschlagen 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (18 Januar 2010)

*...*

Hallo,

und falls Du dich doch wieder mit dem Namen der DLL vertippst (man weiss ja nie), hier die Lösung :

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00642642&lc=en&cc=vn&lang=en&rule=1870&product=445449&dlc=en

Bei Bedarf kann ich Dir das auch gerne übersetzen 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## KatharinaAnastasia (20 Januar 2010)

Danke für eure Hilfen


----------

